# Longest point to point distance that can be travelled on Motorway-Standard roads



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I got curious, so far I got a few of these


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

G30 in Xinjiang is not fully up to motorway standards everywhere. 

Also, the Ambassador Bridge and surroundings in Windsor are not motorways, but city streets. Copenhagen - Hamburg via the Fehmarnbelt Ferry is also not a motorway link.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Copenhagen - Hamburg via the Fehmarnbelt Ferry is also not a motorway link.


One can go entirely by motorway, via Little Belt, Great Belt and Oresund bridges. Lenght will be much longer, but it would be a disputable record as it's not the shorther route between the two points.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

NFZANMNIM said:


> I got curious, so far I got a few of these
> 
> http://uupload.ir/files/f3l5_3.png


That route uses the EX-100 between Badajoz and Cáceres (in Extremadura, Spain), which is not a motorway but a regional (ex-national) 1+1 road.

If you want to use only motorways, you should take the A-5 to Mérida and then the A-66 to Cáceres. This route is 43 km longer, though.


See:
https://goo.gl/maps/T5RwiHJUzLT2
vs
https://goo.gl/maps/o8JwQKwkKhM2


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

In a few years I imagine the furthest would be Halifax - Tijuana, which would be over 6,000 km. You can do that trip on all motorways today, just have to go via I-95, which would be rather indirect.. By 2020 that trip will be 100% motorway on the most direct route, via the new Detroit Bridge and the completed A-85 in Quebec. Mind you by 2020 China may have its cross Continental motorway done all the way to Europe... so who really knows.


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Innsertnamehere said:


> Mind you by 2020 China may have its cross Continental motorway done all the way to Europe... so who really knows.


China's planning on invading Kazakhstan? :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Such a thread already exists. :cheers:


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> China's planning on invading Kazakhstan? :nuts:


They will just direct a hydroelectric dam to flood Kazakhstan, then send dredgers to build Chinese islands on top :lol:


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Verso said:


> Such a thread already exists. :cheers:


My question was a bit different from that thread... Like the interest here would be the most direct distance between the two points travelled, instead of being the on-road distanc

This is something I'd look forward to, gonna happen faster than the Chinese plan
http://uupload.ir/files/q7oh_capture.png
Missing sections are: Serbia's A-4 from Nish to Bulgaria, Bulgaria's Kalotina (A7), Sofia's "Northern Speed Tangent" Turkey's Edirne to the border, Turkey's projected Gerede-Gurbulak Motorway, Iran's Tabriz-Bazargan, Tehran's Southern Bypass Freeway, and Qom-Mashhad Freeway

Hopefully all completed by 2025


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

italystf said:


> One can go entirely by motorway, via Little Belt, Great Belt and Oresund bridges. Lenght will be much longer, but it would be a disputable record as it's not the shorther route between the two points.


Even if we count toll plazas (that have "motorway ends" signs), there is still E4 through Kronoberg. It is not (yet) a full motorway, so even Stockholm is not connected in the Central European motorway network.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> G30 in Xinjiang is not fully up to motorway standards everywhere.
> 
> Also, the Ambassador Bridge and surroundings in Windsor are not motorways,


You can go through highways ON-405-I-190 and go around Erie Lake, or QEW-I-190, Or you can go through Sarnia Highways ON-402-I-94


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

OulaL said:


> Even if we count toll plazas (that have "motorway ends" signs), there is still E4 through Kronoberg. It is not (yet) a full motorway, so even Stockholm is not connected in the Central European motorway network.


This 26 km gap? 

















According to Swedish Wikipedia, the section will be upgraded to motorway status in 2017~2020


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Guess this is the second best thing then?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Guess this is the second best thing then?


no because there is gap in Germany between Puttgarden port and A1 which begins in Heiligenhafen. you must go around via Danish bridges.


----------

